# Scientists find new species of frog in Cape York



## News Bot (May 20, 2011)

A wide-ranging study of Cape York Peninsula in far north Queensland has revealed just how wildlife-rich the area is, with researchers finding more than 260 species, including a new species of frog.

*Published On:* 20-May-11 11:47 AM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------

